# Just received around 500 email notifications



## Ferdinand (Jan 1, 2008)

For some reason I just received all notifications I've ever gotten from July till today, including forum posts, tech notifications, updates to my tickets etc.... to my macosx.com mail account.

Did someone else also get this??
Is something wrong with the server Scott?

EDIT: around 800 emails now.....


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow - must have had Mail working overtime. Scott was changing over to new software for the site.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad I got up early! Something went haywire with the new year! I will take a look.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2008)

Ferdinand - I do not see anything that points to this at this time. Hopefully, if it is not an isolated case, others will be venting on me soon and I might be able to resolve this or find the cause.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 1, 2008)

You know first I thought those were all old notifications I never received, so the server was basically just "catching up" - but actually I got all those emails already so I ended up having them double. I don't know why it happened - just all of a sudden all these old mails came, incl. ones you sent out, so it wasn't only automated notifications.

But it doesn't really matter Scott - as long as this won't happen every month from now on!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 8, 2008)

Well today I just received *900* emails from macosx.com!!!!
They're all emails I've ever gotten from August till today - even though I've received them already, and before, so they're all duplicates of the duplicates.
I have this feeling that this will get very annoying after time!! 

Please please try to fix this Scott!!

Thanks!! 

- Ferdinand

EDIT: *Exactly 1109 emails now!!*


----------



## ScottW (Jan 8, 2008)

Must be a cron that runs on Monday mornings.  Can you tell me what time (GMT) the first one started?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 8, 2008)

Errr, It's Tuesday. Duh.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 8, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Must be a cron that runs on Monday mornings.  Can you tell me what time (GMT) the first one started?



I'm not sure - I think at around 7pm GMT and the rest came in the 5 minutes after that. 

Stupid of me to delete all of them - I could have told you exactly... sorry!

EDIT: I just opened the Entourage error-message log and it shows that quite often during the day the connection with your server doesn't work (I don't receive any macosx.com emails). This has nothing to do with the laptop being in sleep-mode, as all other accounts seem to work and don't have any error messages.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 21, 2008)

I just got 10 emails of the same subject at January 21, 2008 3:42:19 AM CST. 

It was a notification of a user response in Tech Area. In checking the post, there was only one reply - which means the server had a burp or ???


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2008)

And I don't get any of the board notifications since Dec 31.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 4, 2008)

This is happening again.... at the moment i am receiving 1200+ emails from macosx.com regarding tickets, forum notifications and various reminders.

The first email came at 9:30 (GMT+1) today and is dated back to around September 1st 2007 or a little earlier.

Please fix this Scott! 

Thanks!!

Ferdinand


----------



## ScottW (Jul 4, 2008)

I have no record of any emails coming from the server, and there is no way we'd be able to just send out emails from 2007. No one else has issues with this, but you.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 4, 2008)

I just read that and it sounded harsh, I didn't mean it to be that way. I'm just saying that it just seems kind of odd.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 5, 2008)

I know it seems very odd - and thats why I asked whats wrong.

I also noticed that all these emails came to my macosx.com email address - maybe there is some mistake with your mail server, because I also received other old emails, not from macosx.com directly, dated back to 2007 to my macosx.com address which is fhascha(at)macosx.com .


----------



## ScottW (Jul 5, 2008)

That makes a lot more sense with the added information that your getting OTHER old email. Sounds like to me your mail program is not purging your emails and either through the use of a different email application to check your email or something of that nature, it is resetting your queue and your downloading them all again. I assume your using POP and not IMAP.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 8, 2008)

ScottW said:


> it is resetting your queue and your downloading them all again. I assume your using POP and not IMAP.



The reason why I didn't say I got other mails too was, because basically no-one actually emails me to my macosx.com address. I mostly only use it for notifications etc. I get around 5 other mails per year from people from macosx.com, who wanted to go through support by email, and not the site tickets. So first I didn't see those other emails.

In fact I am using POP, the only IMAP account I have is .Mac.

Could you please delete all my emails from the server?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 9, 2008)

You can check to see what is on the server by using Web Mail. 
http://webmail.macosx.com/


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 5, 2008)

see new thread


----------

